# Ideas for a good riding group to join.....



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

So I'm reaching a pretty good range in my riding ability and getting fair enough to possibly ride and keep up with a group. My endurance is pretty good and I can do a 50 miler no worries. Pace wise I can do about 19 to 21 for maybe 2 hours.

Any suggestions for weekend rides that any of you know about? From what I read and what I'm told, the best training is experience - "go ride with groups"  

thanks in advance all!!!!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Lots of groups of all levels. Where are you located?


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

roadfix said:


> Lots of groups of all levels. Where are you located?


Marina Del Rey


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

So Cal Cycling. com has a ton of rides listed


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

awesome! thanks!!!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

If you're averaging 19-21 mph for two hours of riding solo then you're definitely ready for group riding! 

I might suggest that when you find a local club consider riding their easy ride for a week or two, if they offer one. That way you can get used to having a lot of riders around you, learn the protocol for hand signs, organizing for re-group stops, getting used to the compromises of riding at a pace different from your preference, etc.

Once you get to know the ropes a bit, and having talked to the ride leaders about your "newbie-ness", you could start to ride with the faster group. They'll be doing pacelines when appropriate, always riding in a tight bunch, and pushing the pace. 

Enjoy!

JSR


----------

